# Modeltrainstuff.com - Anyone else have issues with them?



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Ordered an MRC tech 7, unit was defective, throttle stuck on full as soon as I tried it out, rocketed my loco right off the track. I emailed them right after on Tuesday, figured a day to reply is enough for a business so when I heard nothing by the end of Wednesday I figured I'd send another email. Maybe they forgot or it got filtered out? Thursday I signed up on their tech support site and set another message staying I would be opening up a Paypal dispute (not a claim, big difference) soon if I didn't hear anything back.

I called twice and sent another email since then and still have had zero reply! No answers, not even a simple "Sorry we are busy, we'll get to yours soon as we can".

Anyone else have communication issues or anything else with these guys? Customer service is 95% of the job. I don't think I'm expecting too much I just want a reply so I at least know someone is on the other end and can get to me eventually.

As it stands right now I would not recommend anyone do business with modeltrainstuff.com if this is the best they can treat their customers.


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

That's not good, it's never cool when you feel a retailer is giving you the shaft over a seemingly simple problem. Hope it gets resolved soon.

I can't say I have ever had a bad experience with them, though, and I think most people on here have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I know and I don't mean to sound like I'm slamming them. But almost a full business week is usually enough to get at least a simple reply back to an unsatisfied customer.

I figured I'd start this and maybe one of their staff might see it as well. Maybe I just slipped their mind the past week. Things happen but I only have 45 days from the transaction to start a claim (worst case scenario) and I made the purchase Jan 1, don't wanna wait till the last minute.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Did you contact them through their website or through ebay/paypals? In my recent debacle it took a couple of emails sent through ebay/paypays system messages and a few days of my fuming before I received a reply.

If you end up calling the"resolution center" have fun dealing with the mindless robots who will sympathize with you then quote chapter and verse from the Big Book of Rules.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Yea I've emailed their customer support, some other support email address, Paypal, and two phone calls. I'll send another Paypal message soon and include a link to this thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Read,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20687&highlight=Modeltrainstuff.com

Another link to read about them in that thread too.

(http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16433&highlight=modeltrainstuff)


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Good news, they got back to me today! Maybe my experience was a rare one so I won't be so fast to discredit them. We'll see how the exchange goes but from what other people are saying I'll be giving them another chance in the future, they are even covering return shipping costs which is more than a lot of other online merchants do.


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

ckblum said:


> Good news, they got back to me today! Maybe my experience was a rare one so I won't be so fast to discredit them. We'll see how the exchange goes but from what other people are saying I'll be giving them another chance in the future, they are even covering return shipping costs which is more than a lot of other online merchants do.


That's more like the modeltrainstuff.com we all know and love. 

Glad to see it got resolved. Don't let the one sketchy experience ruin their site for you, give em' another shot some time, they won't disappoint. Every business lets one slip through the cracks once in a while (it just sucks when it's you).


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

last week I got a riverossi big boy from them , I know big surprise lol but anyways , it was DOA infact it arched thru the front trucks when I put it on the rails
I know riverossi is an easy fix but since it was brand new I said screw it , and called customer service Monday night , they told me to send it back , emailed me a return label with a RMA #
& I sent it out Tuesday morning it got there Thursday , no hassle I will have a replacement by wed or Thursday :smilie_daumenpos: they helped me out right away so no complains here:appl:


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Yep sent it out lastnight! We'll see how it goes next, they apologized for the delays, short staffed so it's all good on this end, no hard feelings.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/...umber1=1Z2758890370710523&track.x=0&track.y=0

its on its way


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

My answer is a little late but I had three day delivery from them.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Cut them some slack, they'll take care of you. I live not far from their store. They really staff up for the Christmas rush with tempoary and part ime workers. Then there is a post Christmas let down as the regulers settle back down into a routine again.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

I think they were closed on Wednesday due to the storm. I had an order in and wanted to add something to it and tried to call. Yesterday their CS line was tied up pretty much all day, it seemed, probably trying to catch up. I assumed my order would be delayed. However, I got an email and checked the tracking and it's "Out for Delivery". Kudos to them, they must work pretty hard to stay on top of things.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've had good luck with them, never had a problem with an order.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I got my replacement big boy thursday  it runs great so they get a big thumbs up


----------

